# for Sale B414



## hamptonsport (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm selling a B414 that I don't have time to fix up. I heard it start this summer and it starts to knock within 5 seconds of starting. Top and bottom end rebuild kits run about $300 each.
This is no creampuff; tires are bad but hold air. Steering is very loose. It looks like it's been sitting out a long time.
Pictures available on request.

Also have a front end loader that is supposed to fit and looks like it will. Dual cylinders, trip bucket.

$700 for tractor and $300 for loader or $900 for pair.

Located near Dayton, OH.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Dave,

I would like to see pictures...

Honestly I am too far away to make a puchase, but perhaps other members closer to your area may be interested in making offers.

Regards, Mark


----------

